# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Χαιρομαι γι\'αυτην την σελιδα

## Lilli

Γειασας! Το ονομα μου ειναι Λιλλι και ειμαι αλκοολικη.
Ετσι αρχιζω 4 φορες την εβδομαδα να μιλω.Πυγαινω στο ΑΑ ,που βρικα επιτελος την υγεια μου.
Επησης ειμαι μελλος σε ενα ακριβος αντιστιχο Forum + Chat στην Γερμανια.Ηπα παντα οτι στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει τιποτα στο Internet,γιαυτο χαιρομαι ιδιετερα, που σας βρικα εδω.
Μβραβο !!!
Πολλα φιλια και καλλες 24η
Λιλλι:)

----------


## pops

Γεια σου Λίλυ :) Συγχαρητήρια για την απεξάρτησή σου, καλή συνέχεια και καλωσήρθες!

----------


## Lilli

Kali mera!
Einai entaxi,na grafo etsi:Allios echo tosa polar lathi.
Ime Germanida,kai meno 17 chronia stin Ellada,me lene Lilli.
ime pano apo 100 meres \&quot;clean\&quot;.Ayto semeni apo alkohol kai haschisch.
Tin prospathia ekana polles fores moni mou,andexa polles mines,alla den imoun pote kala,panda mou elipse to zigaro i to poto.
Ime poli efgnomoun pou brika tin omada AA,to programma me boithaei,ochi mono na min pio,alla na bro ena kenourio tropo soi.Esthanoumai charoumeni,agapo tin soi telika.:)
Elpiso gai aftous pou ypoferoun akoma,na broune kapia mera to tharos na pana sto AA.
To sabatokiriako 19 -22. Mai echoume stin Ermioni,sto Ydra-Beach-Hotel ena pankosmio senendrio tou AA.
Elpiso na bro kapion apo esas eki,eseis pou diabasete afto to site.
Ego tha pao me alla 4 koritzia tis omadas mas ekei.
afta gia simera
kales 24h
apo Lilli;)

----------


## NikosD.

Lilly καλώς ήλθες στο e-psychology. Χαίρομαι για την προσπάθεια που κάνεις να απεξαρτηθείς από το αλκοόλ και το χασίς και σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη για τη συνέχεια. Έχω μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη στους ΑΑ και μάλιστα έχω κατά νου να γράψω δυο λόγια για την καλή δουλειά που γίνεται εκεί, ώστε να παρυτρύνω κι άλλους να αποτανθούν εκεί για υποστήριξη.

ΥΓ. Θα χαρώ να διαβάσω εδώ στο φόρουμ περισσότερα για σένα και για την προσπάθεια σου. Η εμπειρία ζωής που έχεις θα είναι πολύτιμη για ανθρώπους που αντιμετωπίζουν παρόμοια προβλήματα.

----------

